# R22-100 Setup Question



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

I received an R22-100 from DirecTV as a replacement for a leased R-15 that crashed and died. What should the selection be for the satellite dish during setup? I have an HD dish that was installed last year (my HD receiver uses the B-Band converter). I have it set on default choice 4, Slimline-5.

On this same screen there is a message that says B-Band converter required. I have an extra one from an old receiver (didn't get one with this unit). Would I need it for the R22? I thought it was only used to get HD channels. I don't seem to be missing anything without using it.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a good recent discussion on the subject. If you get locals from 101 or 119, you don't need BBC's. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1892341&highlight=r22+bbc#post1892341


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

No you don't. You have the older software on your box. Sometimes they will look for the 99/103 and fail before you download the latest software. Seems like they were reusing some of the HR22 software and never took that part out. Just ignore it and bypass it. The R22 has no need for bbands


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Set your dish up as an "Oval, Phase III" 3-LNB dish, and all will be fine.


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Without the B-Band converter it said I couldn't get 2 of the satellites. With it, I can get all 5. I don't know if there is any content on the 2 other satellites other than HD, so I assume I won't miss any SD channels.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have the very wide Lnb with 3 lenses on it set it to slimline 5, if it has the small Lnb with one lens set it to slimline 3.

If you have extra B-Bands then put them on it, it won't hurt to have them on. You may pick up HD locals with them, definately won't without them.


----------

